# Where did those oddball screen names come from???



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Some are obvious.....others NOT SO!
Tell us where your oddball screen names come from?

Poptartshop....it was your name in particular that had me asking this today!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Mines pretty obvious. My horses name is Mi Vida Loca but I like loco :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, mine's pretty simple. LOL, I know it's odd though, not gonna lie. :lol:

I like Poptarts, & I like to shop. Put 'em together...
PoptartShop. Haha, I know it's weird. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

LOL :lol: my horses name is buck when he was a baby i called him buckaroo and ummm i graduated high school in 2010


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

<-----living in tornado alley!!! and my attatuted


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

My horse owns me  


<---- Dumas is my guy on the left. Twister the one on the right has been "claimed" by my daughter.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

was flipping through the dictionary at age 10 or so and did the "close your eyes and point" trick...it landed on kickshaw - - and i've used it ever since


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

"Tamma" is a Finnish word and means "mare" if I translate it. I was born in 1989 and that's why there's a suffix 89 behind my screen name.

I don't know why I put some big letters in the middle of the screen name. I've occurred with this name almost everywhere some years so I don't want change anything of it. If I detected this name now I reckon I wouldn't put those big letters there.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Think Nike's "Just Do It" slogan... and I love dressage... so "Just Dressage It"


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

mines pretty boring cause im not at all imaginative. i got a new horse and was going to name her jasmine (jazzy for short) so i just made my name jazzy rider. found out she had a name after all that and have never even technically ridden this jazzy horse lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Since i got Vega, i've fallen in love with the breed. And i *thought* her birthday was March 18, 2003.. turns out its the 13 instead.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Gee Willikers is Willy's registered name. His mama's name was Gee String.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Gee String - **** :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I guess mine is obvious, but what can I say?...we love Paints and we happen to have all mares


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

geewillikers said:


> Gee Willikers is Willy's registered name. His mama's name was Gee String.



What the....! :shock:


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

hahaha - it's too funny :lol: 
By the way - your horse is a hotty


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

****!!! That's freaking weird yet hilarious @ the same time. :lol:


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Well mines kinda complicated... 

The question "Why waste love on someone who isnt worth it". My Boyfriend brought me back to life when I had a serious accident, so i say "love a hero", cause hero's (my boyfriend) are worth dieing for...
Hahaha Sounds so ......... strange but yes... now you know. :wink:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I love to type, typing is one of my passions. I played horseland for a good 8 years or so and all the while i was looking for a solid original name, one day i was determined to get one and i just was looking randomly at the keyboard and i saw the word Delete. I just went with it ever since.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

GEE STRING! Buahhh Haaaaaa Haaaaaaaaa!!!! That's an AWESOME name! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's cool!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

love-a-hero said:


> geewillikers said:
> 
> 
> > Gee Willikers is Willy's registered name. His mama's name was Gee String.
> ...


LMFAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The first show I took Pistol to, this fancy pants kid (known as SNOTBOY!) that had the most adorable appy and his trainer and his groom walked by my trailer and said... You are not goign to show THAT FARMPONY are you? Ever since all of my friends have always called Pistol... Farmpony... He was born in 1984... Farmpony84

I know... booooring.....


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> The first show I took Pistol to, this fancy pants kid (known as SNOTBOY!) that had the most adorable appy and his trainer and his groom walked by my trailer and said... You are not goign to show THAT FARMPONY are you? Ever since all of my friends have always called Pistol... Farmpony... He was born in 1984... Farmpony84
> 
> I know... booooring.....


Thats actually pretty funny. I would much rather be a Farm Pony than a Snot boy :lol:


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

FP84 - now that's a story! You have a great sense of humor


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL that is funny!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I just tried to think up the dullest user name imaginable.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> I just tried to think up the dullest user name imaginable.


...I like it - it has....i dunno...an authoritative ring to it :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha...it's simple, & tells us who you are- the Admin!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Administrator... It has a ... yeah... authoritive ring to it... I agree... scary, must cower in fear when THE ADMINISTRATOR enters the forum... Be warry... The ADMINISTRATOR WILL BE BACK... ahhaha... I crack myself up....


----------



## MaryMooCow22 (May 7, 2008)

This name kind of has 3 parts. First, my name is Mary! Yippee :roll: . When I was in grade school, I would go to a 2 week over-night horse camp, and my camp name there was Moo. So now we are up to MaryMoo. As for the cow...well, Mary moo seemed boring, so I added the Cow in honor of DW's (yes, Dora Winifred Read from the PBS show, Arthur, a classic fav lol!) favorite TV show, Mary Moo Cow. 

And 2 is my favorite number. Haha...not too original.


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

hehe cool!

Delete - I like your randomness. 8)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha awesomee!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

love-a-hero said:


> geewillikers said:
> 
> 
> > Gee Willikers is Willy's registered name. His mama's name was Gee String.
> ...


Haha no kidding. 

Mike - not sure what to say.. Farmpony, your "Administrator... It has a ... yeah... authoritive ring to it... I agree... scary, must cower in fear when THE ADMINISTRATOR enters the forum... Be warry... The ADMINISTRATOR WILL BE BACK... ahhaha... I crack myself up...." thing cracked me up too... :lol:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah. farmpony, i laughed at that :lol: and i actually love the fact that you took someting "negative" and used it, it is just so... ehh.. :? (english skills fail to let me express it properly :lol: )

well, i don´t like my username, its too long
Sissímútt was my dads nickname for me, it is totally random besides the fact that my first name starts with an S and second name with an M (mútt)
Icehestar is a clash between english and icelandic, i ment to type icehorses 
horses=hestar in icelandic


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I often wondered what your name meant Sissimut-icehestar. I figured icehestar must be ice horse. I like just calling you Sis as in short for sister.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I like it... Sissy Ice Horse... ****.... I What does that mean though?


> Sissimut-


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha very cool!!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I like it... Sissy Ice Horse... ****.... I What does that mean though?
> 
> 
> > Sissimut-


LOL :lol: Sissimutt is just random letters, my dad has a creative mind ! He sometimes just changes words and thats what they are from now on ! like the icelandic word for butterfly is fiðrildi, he always says fliðrini, wich is really close to the word we use for freak :lol: ok, im rambling :lol: 
vida- yeah, i like my nickname on here :wink:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah lol i like deletes story behind ehr name!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I found this to be very entertaining and wanted to bring it back to the surface.

Mine, by the way, is not very creative. I have three horses and when I go out to feed them and they all simultaneously neigh to me, it's music to my ears, hence "3neighs". :roll:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Mine just makes no sense actually. At one point I had 2 geldings but over time it turned into having 1 gelding and 2 mares! :lol: 

oh well...people know me by my screen name now so "my2geldings" it will be. I just have to make sure I post pictures of my girls without the hind end :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmm, there's another thread like this... it's like "the reason behind your username" or something

well, mine is my first initials and then my last name, and then the year a graduate... also my email address, lol... i use it for a lot of stuff


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well,
my name would be Harlee,
and I ride horses


not too original!!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Obviously I am female and living in a small town. 8)


----------



## RememberTheName (Jul 6, 2008)

I (obiously) want people to remember the name. =P

And I stole it from the song. 

But I used it because I want to be a famous Grand Prix jumper someday and have (horse)people know who I am. Hence RememberTheName


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I love tht song


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

RememberTheName said:


> I (obiously) want people to remember the name. =P
> 
> And I stole it from the song.
> 
> But I used it because I want to be a famous Grand Prix jumper someday and have (horse)people know who I am. Hence RememberTheName


Your name always makes me think of this video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IN7BpDcVSc


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

my horse's grandfathers were racehorses named Salt Lake and Alydar 

so his racing name became Salty Alydar and we wanted to keep it as his showname


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Mine is pretty obvious, lol. My birthday is in June and so my zodiac sign is Gemini. And I'm VERY into the jumpers! So I did GeminiJumper!! yay!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

geewillikers said:


> Gee Willikers is Willy's registered name. His mama's name was Gee String.


Hahahahaha!! ****!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine was given to me by a friend when we were doing a naturalhorsemanship newsletter. Appy cuz my horse is an appy and T for my name..


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I chose Moxie because I have lots of it.

Moxie- courage combined with inventiveness


----------



## Zanesgirl (Jun 21, 2008)

mine.........bdna

stands for Boxer Dog Network of Australia, a business and registration body for the registering of all Boxer dogs in and around Australia. We also register o/s but cant fit that into the name.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I live in the Northern part of Ontario and I'm a mama -- simple. Love being both -- most of the time anyway.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Mine is simple - the name of my horsie, Jubilee Rose!


----------

